# Motomil cmv-10pl/100 air compressor



## Hlpmepls (Feb 22, 2021)

Does anyone know what the cfm on this would be?? Hlpmepls








Compressor de Ar 10 Pés 100L Motomil com o Melhor Preço! | FK


Compressor de Ar 10 Pés CMV 10PL/100 Motomil 110/ em Oferta na Ferramentas Kennedy. Venha conferir!




www.ferramentaskennedy.com.br


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hlpmepls,

Looks small like 10 cfm or less and uses a 3 phase, 50 hz motor, cfm is probably listed in bar instead of psi. Here is the manual:



https://www.taqi.com.br/file/general/compressor-de-ar-motomil-manual.pdf



Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hlpmepls, 

This Portuguese described compressor is from Brasil and the Pcm listed is the metric equivalent of Cfm. I couldn't translate which motor is on the compressor in question, took a guess below









Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hlpmepls, 

In any case it will not run on US 60 Hz and is not designed for it and there would be no warranty in an incorrect country and/or voltage/Hz change speed and loading would be different, see:

50Hz motor running on 60Hz:

The core loss will increase and cause over heating of core.
As the core loss will increase, the Power Factor of motor will reduce.
The motor speed will be higher, so shaft load will increase. Motor will be overloaded at rated load.
Motor will produce magnetic humming sound.
Motor Bearing life will be reduced (marginal) for more speed and more load.
Dielectric Stress on insulation will increase due to higher frequency, causes marginal reduction of life of motor insulation.
But, it is practically seen, there is not much difference in service of a 50Hz, 2HP/3HP, motors when operated at 60Hz.

We know synchronous speed of motor is directly proportional to frequency so for 50 Hz machine when operated in 60 Hz it speed will increase and motor would try to catch up that speed for which more current will be drawn. And also motor needs to maintain constant V/Hz ratio which has got limitation of increasing voltage and frequency above which the flux will be saturated leading to more iron losses which will generate noise increase eddy current loss and force in the winding also gets increased which may lead to serious damage and also due to increase in voltage level insulation may get failure. In summary I would like to say initial operation wouldn't be dangerous but increasing its duty may lead to heating of motor and finally decrease its life due to losses. 

Stephen


----------



## Hlpmepls (Feb 22, 2021)

Ok so what air compressor can you recommend from the states that is similar or that can run this pneumatic gun. Need something that can be used in garage and can run for 2-3 hrs at a time, daily. Doesnt have to maybe be as powerful as the motomil but im just looking for anything that can work this gun and can last me for a good time


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hlpmepls, 

There are a few ways to go, giant overkill 10HP with 120 gallon tank or a model designed to run constantly. Most compressors are made to run 50% on and 50% off. There also is the question of power, space and funds available.
for the smallest you can get away with would be the the portable MaxAir Premium constant run model. 
Maxair 25-Gal. Portable Electric Powered Air Compressor-P4125H1-MAP - The Home Depot There are larger stationary tank models too that use the "pilot unloader" feature. The way it works is that the motor keeps turning but only pumps air under load (adjustable range), while idling the cooling of the motor and pump continues that allows for lots of pump cycles in a row and never overheating (100% duty). This also allows a smaller pump and motor to do the job endlessly without burning up and uses less energy because momentum is already there to compress air. Or you could buy a commercial grade Quincy or Ingersol Rand model but at a lot more money. For an industrial expense that might be justified, it all depends on how long you will be doing this process and how much money/space you have to work with.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Hlpmepls, 

Conversion of Lpm to Cfm

Stephen


----------

